# Sourdough In A Bag



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

Never hurts to push the envelope. And go a different way.


Did all my stretch and folds, bulk rise, second rise and blaa blaa.


















I baked my SD in an oven bag this morning. Use the large size, not the turkey size.
Leave it in the entire bake time of 30 mins at 430*




















Let it cool while i head to town.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 1, 2022)

Is the crust softer, I assume the bag holds some moisture during the bake?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

As they say get back up.

Nice and soft but the middle was not done.

Next time, up the heat to 475 and bake for 45-50mins.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 1, 2022)

Sourdough is my kryptonite. I have no power to resist it. Yours looks amazing.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow. Where'd the idea come from to use an oven bag? Never seen that done.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

One more try then back to the dutch.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks for reporting on your experiment.  I love most breads but resist as best I can to keep my pants fitting.    

POINT


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2022)

Great write up Rick!
I don’t think Judy will change from using a Dutch oven, but will show her this!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 2, 2022)

Wow! Never thought I’d see something like this to bake bread! Very clever experiment, opening that bag must have released the smell of heaven!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks y'all

One more go in the bag, that dont work back to the dutch.


----------

